# IM lança inquérito de satisfação



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2010 às 17:05)

> Estará disponível, a partir de hoje, na página do IM na Internet, um Inquérito de Satisfação aos Utilizadores dos seus produtos e serviços, uma iniciativa que se pretende participada, de forma a aferir os aspectos passíveis de melhoria, ou a criar novos produtos e/ou serviços destinados a satisfazer as necessidades de novos segmentos de mercado.
> 
> Na perspectiva de uma sempre melhor prestação de serviços, vem o IM convidá-lo a responder a este inquérito que poderá consultar no link abaixo.
> 
> Queremos agradecer, desde já, a sua participação!



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ia/noticias/textos/inquerito_sat_IM_2010.html

Edit: Já enviei


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

Também já enviei


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2010 às 22:00)

Tá feito!


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2010 às 23:51)

Acho que é a oportunidade ideal de cada um manifestar o seu agrado/desagrado nos mais diversos temas.
E não só referentes ao site, mas à apresentação na televisão, tantas vezes aqui referidas no fórum.

Além disso, é de aproveitar as caixas enormes que nos dão para responder às perguntas:
- Como poderia o Instituto de Meteorologia melhorar os seus produtos/serviços?
- Que outros serviços ou produtos deveria o Instituto de Meteorologia ter disponíveis?

Se queremos melhorias, se temos criticas a fazer, então há que usa-las e explicar tudo.

Uma boa iniciativa do IM! 

Só não concordo que na questão: _Dos atributos que se seguem, qual o que mais associa ao Instituto de Meteorologia?_ apenas apareçam adjectivos apreciativos.


----------



## meteo (4 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que é a oportunidade ideal de cada um manifestar o seu agrado/desagrado nos mais diversos temas.
> E não só referentes ao site, mas à apresentação na televisão, tantas vezes aqui referidas no fórum.
> 
> Além disso, é de aproveitar as caixas enormes que nos dão para responder às perguntas:
> ...



Os atributos que forem menos escolhidos são os que mais vão tentar melhorar..Deve ser esse o objectivo do I.M nessa questão.

Também já preenchi


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

Preenchido


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

Mais um inquérito para as estatísticas.


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2010 às 20:47)

Fiz o inquérito ontem, hehe! Uma boa iniciativa por parte do IM. Só espero que leiam as sugestões e outros dados mais importantes!


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2010 às 01:03)

João Soares disse:


> Fiz o inquérito ontem, hehe! Uma boa iniciativa por parte do IM. Só espero que leiam as sugestões e outros dados mais importantes!



Tentei fazer o inquérito mas ainda estou a espera das pass words


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 14:18)

E saíu o resultado:

"Inquérito revela satisfação dos utilizadores do IMInquérito de satisfação dos utilizadores do IM2010-12-23 (IM)

Com o intuito de avaliar a percepção do IM pelo público em geral, enquanto entidade prestadora de serviços, e de conhecer a sua imagem institucional junto dos utilizadores, foi realizado um inquérito através do sitio do IM na Internet.

Das respostas obtidas, num processo de iniciativa própria dos participantes, num universo de 882, salienta-se que 80% destes utilizam a informação meteorológica na programação do seu dia-a-dia.

As respostas indicam a competência, a confiança e a fiabilidade como os três atributos que mais são associados ao IM.

Classificada numa escala de 1 a 5, a imagem do IM é percebida pelos participantes com um valor médio de 4,1, com 48% dos inquiridos a atribuir o valor 4 à imagem. O mesmo valor 4,1 é atribuído ao rigor da informação. Em termos de importância e utilidade dos serviços prestados a média da classificação atribuída é de 4,6.

Em termos de grau de satisfação global o valor médio das classificações atribuídas é de 4,2.

Grande parte dos participantes afirma conhecer as áreas de intervenção do IM, designadamente os serviços de previsão do estado do tempo (90%), o serviço de avisos meteorológicos de tempo severo (90%) e o serviço de sismologia (82%).

Outra importante conclusão prende-se com a classificação que os utilizadores dão aos serviços prestados pelo IM, com 66% a classificá-los como muito úteis e 63% como muito importantes; 80% considera-os como rigorosos e 86% afirma que são apresentados com a linguagem adequada.

Estes resultados demonstram o reconhecimento dos participantes e utilizadores da informação do IM pelo trabalho desenvolvido nesta Instituição, gratificando todos aqueles que nela trabalham diariamente para prestar um melhor serviço a toda a população.

O IM agradece a todos os que participaram na realização deste inquérito, o qual constitui instrumento valiosos para identificar áreas onde será ainda necessário um maior empenhamento para garantir a satisfação dos seus utilizadores."


----------

